# What happens to all those returned Sigma lenses?



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm considering a Sigma Art lens and doing a lot of online research. One thing that shows up a lot are reports of photographers sending back a lens to exchange for another that will hopefully focus better. Sometimes there are three or four exchanges before they either give up or get a lens they are happy with.

You guys know that already, but what I'd like to know is what happens to all those returned lenses? Does Sigma have a place where they sell refurbished lenses? Do they destroy them as a tax write-off? Disassemble them and re-use the parts to make new lenses?

Just curious!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 25, 2014)

But not curious enough to do a Google Search??

http://www.sigmaphoto.com/sigma-outlet


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 25, 2014)

Ah, thanks Mt. Spokane!

I checked out prices for the 50 and 35 Art lenses... The 50 is not available at all. The 35 Art is available for $679, but.... it's only available in the Pentax mount! LOL

So I guess we still haven't figured out where all those returned Canon mount Art lenses are going.

Perhaps the percentage of returned lenses is much less than what one would guess from reading online reviews and blogs?


----------



## muchakucha (Sep 25, 2014)

I bought a canon mount 35 1.4 from the outlet store and it works great, i just had to do some small +2 afma adjustments to it. Their customer service is great. I ordered the sigma mount usb dock by accident and they emailed me to confirm if I wanted to get the canon mount instead.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 25, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Ah, thanks Mt. Spokane!
> 
> I checked out prices for the 50 and 35 Art lenses... The 50 is not available at all. The 35 Art is available for $679, but.... it's only available in the Pentax mount! LOL
> 
> ...



I'd suspect that they do just like Canon, they only put up lenses that are in stock, or have recently been in stock. Then they wait until they have a sizable inventory before listing them. Canon can sell out 500+ refurb lenses in 5 minutes during one of their sales if its a popular lens.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 25, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Ah, thanks Mt. Spokane!
> 
> I checked out prices for the 50 and 35 Art lenses... The 50 is not available at all. The 35 Art is available for $679, but.... it's only available in the Pentax mount! LOL
> 
> ...



I had bought a Sigma 35/1.4 from their outlet store. 
As MtS said, these lenses sell out in minutes. Especially since popular Sigma lenses are rarely on sale.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Do you guys happen to remember if the Sigma outlet store charged you sales tax?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 25, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Perhaps the percentage of returned lenses is much less than what one would guess from reading online reviews and blogs?



I think that would be a very wise attitude. 

Internet forums represent but a small percentage of camera customers.


----------



## KacperP (Sep 25, 2014)

Isn't the usb dock a thing for correcting autofocus? I bought one for 18-35 just in case if I get twitchy about AF. 
Nobody promises that every person who returned lens was a perfect thinker or an expert. And this is an opportunity for others.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 25, 2014)

I assume that what Sigma does with their wonky copies is the same that Canon does with their wonky copies which is pretty close to what Nikon does with their wonky copies....


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2014)

drmikeinpdx said:


> Perhaps the percentage of returned lenses is much less than what one would guess from reading online reviews and blogs?



Its this.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Sep 26, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I assume that what Sigma does with their wonky copies is the same that Canon does with their wonky copies which is pretty close to what Nikon does with their wonky copies....



+1



drmikeinpdx said:


> Perhaps the percentage of returned lenses is much less than what one would guess from reading online reviews and blogs?



+2

The vast, vast majority of those with a Sigma Art lens don't have issues. There's another common variable that might be to blame for those who go through three of four copies.... :


----------



## streestandtheatres (Sep 26, 2014)

Excuse my ignorance, but I've read about people returning lenses and I wonder how this works. How does one even go about finding a retailer that would accept multiple returns? The place where I bought my sigma lens from has a once only return policy, and it wasn't like they had multiple copies in stock anyway... (Not that I want to return my lens!)


----------

